
Google Chrome–One Year In (2017) - atomlib
https://textslashplain.com/2017/02/01/google-chrome-one-year-in/
======
vxNsr
I think I learned more about windows and chrome (and internal google politiks)
from this one blog post than really everything I've read over the past year.

~~~
ericlaw
Thanks! Followup post has a little bit more:
[https://textslashplain.com/2018/05/07/google-chrome-
twoish-y...](https://textslashplain.com/2018/05/07/google-chrome-twoish-years-
in/)

~~~
vxNsr
Thanks! I found that too.

I wish it had more :)

Being on the outside of these giant companies I'm always interested in all the
semi-invisible architecture that supports the development, stuff that needs to
exist but you don't really think about it until you need to make it.

Anyway, I really appreciated your blog and will be adding it to my watchlist
:)

------
amaccuish
(written in 2017, dev is now back at Microsoft working on Edge)

~~~
mooman219
Take this with a gain of salt, I've heard that Microsoft is eyeing Edge for
the chopping block, and they're prototyping yet-another-chromium-based-browser
with a look and feel of Edge. It's obviously a massive development effort to
build a browser and this would ease porting edge to different platforms. I
assume a PM decided to stop reinventing the wheel and cut costs to get more
visibility for promotion.

------
yazr
> typical Chrome build today still takes about 15 minutes

Is this a typical build experience for Google devs? Or is this more of a
rebuild / core header changed ?

~~~
ericlaw
A full build of Chrome on local hardware takes a very long time, variable
based on the number of CPU cores and their clock speed.

Much faster builds are achieved using Goma.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16135596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16135596)

